# Second best Bible version



## Scott1 (Oct 25, 2008)

see next post with poll


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2008)

Geneva Bible is my first choice, NKJV is my second, NASB my third, and ESV is fourth followed by the KJV.


----------

